# Callville Bay (Lake Mead Area) Las Vegas by Regina



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That is our camping place. We Tent camp and for us it is perfect. Not to far away from our home. They have Showers, Water, Restrooms. No electricity The camping spots are perfect for either Tents or Campers. The Volunteers there are great. Cost is only $10.00 a day. 
Another thing they offer is a Marina for Boats to launch, Boat Rentals and a little Store incase you have forgotten something. For those so inclined there is a lounge Area by the marina and little Cafe. 

Quiet time is from 10pm to 6 am and it is enforced, which is great. They have both firerings and Barbeques. Sadly you are not allowed open fires in the Summer month here, so camping is pretty much out for us.


----------

